# HELP.. My dog's not well..



## Rocky18 (Oct 22, 2011)

My dog's not well. He has a lower back problem and has started incontinent urinating. He had started farting a lot since the past week. He's got an upset stomach and he has not had anything since the past two days except for water.

We took him to the vet and he gave him a few medicines. Can you people please help and give a few suggestions as to what should be done to get him back?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What does the vet say? Is it arthritis of the spine (spondylosis)? Did he do x-rays? How old is he?

If he is old, hurting, and not eating it may be time to release him from his suffering and I know how painful that is to you but it can be a simple mercy to him.

Other than making them comfortable with pain relief and enticing them with special food, not sure there is much you can do at that point. 

Maybe some others will have some suggestions but I think that info would help.


----------



## Rocky18 (Oct 22, 2011)

He turned 10 this may.

He was perfectly fine until just a few days back.
The vet said he has treated several cases like these, and that he would be alright.

But looking at him, I don't quite feel the same way.
He hardly gets up or responds to us. My dad also thinks it is time to let him go.

Is there nothing that can help him?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

There are other alternatives to get a more definitive diagnosis,,take him to either an ortho specialist, or try a doggie physical therapist who is well versed in physical problems..my first choice would be the ortho specialist and go from there.. 10 now a days isn't that old for a gsd,,I've had the majority of mine live until 13-14 years old also with joint/arthritis problems


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

If the vet thinks he'll pull through, give it some time. Is he keeping the meds down?


----------



## Rocky18 (Oct 22, 2011)

He keeps vomiting, and that is why we could not start with the medicines.

I don't know how he keeps puking considering he hasn't eaten since the past 2 days.

The vet checked that he had a little temperature too.

I don't even understand what went wrong with him suddenly.

He had started farting a lot lately.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if he's vomiting to, this would concern me big time..if he's not eating, that also would concern me,,could he have eaten something un normal?? My worry would be a blockage or partial blockage...is he pooping ok??? 

I think I'd want an xray or ultrasound to see exactly what's going on internally.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Try to get the meds into him immediately. Until you do that you are not giving him the Vet's treatment. Even if he is puking he could absorb enough of the meds to help him.
Take him to the vet's again if you can't get the meds in and they can help you out.


----------



## Rocky18 (Oct 22, 2011)

No, he isn't even pooping ok.

It is like his entire internal system has gone upset.

The vet hasn't asked us to get any x-rays or ultrasounds done.

Do you think we should change his vet?

And, he has given him homeopathic drops for his lower back. But since he is not eating anything, how should I start his meds?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I assume his meds are pills. Just open his mouth and put it way back on his tongue then close his mouth and hold it closed until his tongue comes out indicating that he swallowed it. This can be difficult, try to push it down as far as you can.
Hopefully, others have tricks that you can use. Since he isn't eating you probably can't hide it in any food. One trick is to grind it up and put in something you know he will eat, like a piece of cheese.


----------



## Rocky18 (Oct 22, 2011)

Most of them are pills except for the one that is going to make him feel hungry.
That is a kind of a syrup. How do I make him have that? The vet said once he takes that, the rest of the medicines would be easy to give.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Go to a different vet immediately!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your boy is beautiful, sorry that he is not feeling well. I hope that you can find some relief for him soon.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't have a lot to add, but wanted to say good luck with it all, and that dog is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Rocky18 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

I have finally started with his medicines, though it feels harsh to be forcing them into his mouth.

He seems a bit, just a bit more responsive. But he has a big problem getting up, and keeps sitting at one place for hours and hours. We are giving him water, because that is all he has, to keep him hydrated.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Rocky18 said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> I have finally started with his medicines, though it feels harsh to be forcing them into his mouth.
> 
> He seems a bit, just a bit more responsive. But he has a big problem getting up, and keeps sitting at one place for hours and hours. We are giving him water, because that is all he has, to keep him hydrated.


That is great! Giving pills can be a real challenge when you are not used to it. Even when you are, getting it down that throat between those teeth isn't always easy. There are a lot of tricks. One is to grind it up and put it in a cooking syringe in water just to get it to the back of their tongue. Can't do that with capsules but capsules go down easier.
To keep them from closing their mouth you fold some skin (theirs) between the back upper and lower jaws.... they won't bite themselves.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

The cooking syringe is an idea for the syrup.That was how i gave Daisy her one med that was liquid.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am not sure of the variety and level of vet medicine in your area/country....there are many many possibilities that come to mind, given the limited knowledge and descriptions you have posted. Are x-rays and ultrasounds available and affordable for you??? Blockage sounds like a possibility....maybe even bloat, but given it is 2 days, less likely...they usually die if there is a torsion (twist) fairly quickly....

10 is not that old...that he is not walking is a concern....

In any event, if he does not improve in another day or so, and no one can give you any definitive answers or treatments, you should let him suffer if nothing is able to be done to help him


Lee


----------



## Cebennae (Jul 22, 2010)

You really really need to get to another vet. A dog who has not eaten in 2 days, who continues to vomit, and cannot rise needs something more than oral meds. 

Personally I would not force anything down into a dog who is continuing to vomit, he needs more advanced care, or for you to make the hard decision. 
He has already been sick for 2 days.. Two days is a long time for an animal to vomit and not be able to keep anything down. He may be so weak from dehydration, and unfortunately forcing water into him is not going to adequately resolve that...

Older GSD's I'd be very concerned with a splenic mass or possibly some other form of cancer. Are his gums pale?
At the very least you need an x-ray. 
Trust your gut, your boy sounds very ill...
I very much hope you seek another opinion...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Has this dog been neutered? Mine had an enlarged prostate and I took him to the ER vet because he was "off" so it was well before a vomiting stage. The very much enlarged gland was pressing on the bowels and he was very constipated and just absolutely misreable - would not eat etc. and I thought he had bloated........so we went the morning he would not eat breakfast as it was the first morning he had *ever* done that...and it all made sense with the constipation. 

If you do not have x-rays, possibly an ultrasound you do NOT have a diagnosis! I agree, he needs another vet. I had assumed the vet had x-rayed this dog before giving him shots. (It could be bad arthritis in the spine, a splenic tumor, etc as others mentioned....all common, all easy to diagnose)


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Can you get him to lick a little yogurt off a spoon? That may settle the stomach long enough for him to keep the medicine down. When mine are on any type of meds I keep yogurt and rice handy. The rice to stop the diarrhea from the meds and the yogurt to settle the stomach. I hope the boy gets better. Pyrate is getting up there in age as well and it's pretty tough every time something makes him ill. I think I would try another vet if you don't see a difference real quickly.


----------



## pmblondexo (Sep 20, 2011)

I would go for a second opinion ASAP. My neighbors dog was 10 and had the exact symptoms you are describing. Their dog would not eat and did not have any bowl movements. Their dog was perfectly fine the previous day. After taking their dog to the vet and giving him an ultra sound they found he had a tumor in his stomach that they were unable to remove and had to out him down. Please get a second opinion.


----------



## Rocky18 (Oct 22, 2011)

This is the fourth day since Rocky has not had anything.

The vet said it's a paralytic attack, and apparently, nothing can be done to make him recover. We have kept him on glucose and the medicines as well.

But I simply can't watch him like this. He is in pain. He has become so weak.

My name is Manpreet and I live in Chandigarh, India. I have consulted another vet, and he says the same. Paralytic attack. And there are not many vets here. I am stressed because this came as a blow. We never expected it.

We love him so much, I have no idea how anything could have happened to him.

We will get him diagnosed thoroughly tomorrow. And, if there is nothing that can help, will relieve him from his agony. He doesn't deserve the pain.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi Margaret,

I'm not sure what a paralytic attack is: does it mean that he's suddenly become paralyzed? I don't understand why that would affect his appetite. There must be something else going on. What do his gums look like? 

Can you hand feed him? When my cat is very sick I make food for her and feed it to her with my finger. You can give him water with a syringe or a dropper.

Do you have access to a chiropractor or an acupuncturist who could treat your dog? 

What homeopathic remedies is he on? I assume nux vomica for the nausea but what others?


----------



## Rocky18 (Oct 22, 2011)

Paralyzed because he has a problem getting up as well as sitting down.
See, it all started with his stomach getting upset, and then he started vomiting, and then he lost his appetite, and then he pooped, without any control on his urination either.
Now, he hardly gets up twice a day, that too with assistance. He turns his head away whenever we try to feed him, be it water or food.
He does not even wag his tail.
He falls while climbing the stairs, and I live on the 2nd floor. We have forced medicines into him but to no effect.
He has been given 8 injections up till now, again without any effect.
He looks at me so helplessly.
My dad is very much in favor of letting him go.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Because you love him, it is very hard for you to let him go - that is very painful for you.....but because you love him, you must let him go as it hurts you to see him suffering. You let him go out of love for him....

I noticed right away that you are in India, and that the advances available here in the US are not as available to you there to treat your pets.....so do not beat yourself up that you cannot do more.....if your vets say nothing can be done - it is because of the differences in the availability of treatments and level of technology there as here in the US where we would have more options .....

If you love him, you need to do what is best for him, not for you....

<<<hugs>>>


Lee


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It does sound like he's letting you know he's ready to go. It is heartbreaking but sometimes we have to find the strength in ourselves to act as Lee says, in the best interest of our beloved animals. 

I went through this with several of my dogs and when it was clear there was nothing more that could be done for them I held them and let them go. 

Sending my best wishes to you and to your dog.


----------



## Rocky18 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you for listening to me, and for your best wishes.

Today, we took him for a walk, he walked pretty normal. He has a problem only while getting up and sitting down. Could that be an improvement?

Tomorrow, we will take him to the vet. He said that he will investigate his condition further, but after having heard about his condition, said he will make arrangements for mercy killing as well, be it necessary.

I don't know how I feel. Quite numb, actually. Cried enough. Guess I have accepted his destiny. The end of his life. He is sitting where he always sat, quite peacefully. Can't even imagine what he is thinking right now. I don't know what to do. Wish there was just some sure shot proof that this is THE end. I can't seem to give up on my hopes.

But again, thank you everyone for all your help. Rocky thanks you too.

I'll surely keep you people updated.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Normally, in the US, one would do diagnostic tests to termini what is causing the condition. It seems that there are two problems here, gastric upset and difficulty getting up. This could be something treatable if it is properly diagnosed. Or not. It is Impossible to say without testing. Paralytic attack is not a diagnosis.
Unfortunately it does not seem that you have much access to diagnostic testing which gives the problem a different perspective. It is a hard decision, not knowing whether it is a treatable condition or not.
Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Rocky18 (Oct 22, 2011)

Another day to go.

The vet refused to give him THE injection because he thinks Rocky's condition is improving. He got another injection and some glucose.

The doctor wanted to see his poop, which has now become black. I have no idea why it is black, the doctor said it's the toxins. He thought Rocky would not puke anymore, but he did.

He pukes like he is trying to force something out of his stomach. He still does not eat anything, but I can hear his tummy rumble.
He puked twice, and after that only tried to get something out of his stomach, forced it rather, but nothing came out.

I have no idea what to do. He's just lying there again, not responding to anything.


----------



## Six (Oct 16, 2011)

I've had something very similar happen to my 9 y/o. We don't know what happened (rough playing maybe) but he somehow tweaked his neck or ran into something in an awkwardly way and he lost almost all control of everything: vomiting, bladder and bowel control and he could barely get up or down. Vet diagnosed probable swelling around the spinal cord and gave him some oral pills and I believe a prednisone injection. Within a day I can only assume the swelling was relieved and he was back to to normal.
I hope everything works out for you. Sorry about your situation.


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

When my old dog Ralph was sick here are a couple of things we did to help her through some tough times.
She was 14 and had surgery on her rear, she lost the use of her foot and had a hard time getting up on her own, so we would put a towel under her and lift to help her to her feet, once standing she did fine wondering around. Ater the surgery she would not eat, nothing not her favourite treats, people food nothing afet a few days we got liquid food from the vet and fed her with a syringe and then she got up her strength to eat again, now w know time was comming for Ralph but we managed 5 more wonderful months with her, but let me tell you, when the time is up your baby will let you know, all we had to do one morning was look in her eyes and she seemed so very done.
Si all I can add is try everything you can for your sweetie but prepare maybe you will get a few months more. My heart breaks for you I am so sorry.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Black could be some internal bleeding higher up in the intestines.
Is he on prednisone? The spinal swelling may take a while to go down, weeks sometimes and the pred would help. Did they do any x-rays?


----------



## Rocky18 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I listened to you all, and we got Rocky diagnosed, took him for a blood test.

Until the reports came, the doctor was quite positive that he'll live, he gave him the drip (glucose). But the report showed that his liver and kidneys have both been damaged severely. The urea level of his kidneys should not be above 40 and in his case it is over 400. 
He has stopped urinating, the doctor said he is highly dehydrated. Rocky collapsed when we got we got him off the bed. According to this vet, if he doesn't start urinating today, he wouldn't survive till the next morning. He says there is no alternative, except for dialysis, which is only going to temporarily make his kidneys function until the urea builds up again.

And yes, the black poop is due to internal bleeding. You were right.

Do you still think I should go consult another vet?


----------



## Rocky18 (Oct 22, 2011)

Another thing I'd like to add is, his lungs are filling with water when we put him on drip. The doctor says this is indicated by the drops of water falling from his nose, and that this happens when his body won't accept the fluid we are giving him. So, we can't be putting him on the drip again or else he'll 'drown'.

Is it just wishful thinking to be considering going to another vet?

Or is logical to be still trying after knowing his condition?

The doctor also said Rocky does have hip dysplasia but that alone could not be the reason of this condition of his.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Manpreet I'm so sorry for what you are going through with your Rocky. I think you need to help him to not suffer anymore & that means having him euthanized. It is the hardest decision to make with your beloved pet but I don't think you can continue to let him go on like this. I promise we will be here for you.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you gotten an ultrsound? It does sound like his systems are shutting down-I've lived through two Foreign Object Obstruction in one year on one dog-emergency surgery both times and Bloat with Torsion on another-a* real emergency* with that one-when trouble hits, time is essential in saving a dog-it's always better to have two opinions . . . . experiences, opinions and education are different between medical personnal-when one will say euthanzine, another will fight to save.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Manpreet how long has it been since Rocky 1st got sick? How long has it been since he urinated?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This would require very aggressive treatment and the outcome would be iffy, it seems that his organs are shutting down. It could be cancer, again a more accurate diagnosis would be needed. It seems that it is too late. The internal bleeding is probably from the liver failure.
I think he is suffering now and that it is time to let him go. I am very sorry for you and your boy. You are a good guardian and it shows that you care very much.


----------



## Rocky18 (Oct 22, 2011)

Rocky got sick on thursday, but has been urinating until yesterday.

He stopped right after he was given the drip.

He just now puked, and hasn't had water since then. He isn't even picking up his head anymore.

What should I do? I'll take him to the vet tomorrow morning, that is if he survives until then. It's pretty late here, 1 am, but I fear what if he needs me and I am asleep? So, I'm trying not to sleep.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I think you need to bring him in today, if you can, and have the vet end his suffering.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Manpreet I think as soon as your vet opens you should take Rocky in. It's how we show our beloved pet just how much we love & care about them that we can help them to not suffer any longer. It is so hard & I'm so sorry that your going thru this. Is your Dad able to help you any with being with Rocky tonite?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

My boy's last night I spent sleeping on the ground next to him. He was happy about it and wagged his tail every time I returned to him. He was unable to get up, but he was happy to have me near him. I put a sleeping bag on the ground for myself.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so very sorry, Manpreet. Rocky is a very handsome and sweet looking dog and I know it's so hard to let him go, but if there is no hope and he is in pain, then it is time. I know how hard it is. We had to do the same thing with our 11-year-old german shepherd mix many years ago and I can still remember how hard it was to make that decision. I hope you can find some comfort in the many happy years you've had with Rocky and the good life he had with you. Know that there are many people here who share in your sorrow and pain. :hugs:


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

I am really sorry your dog is so ill but please don't let him suffer anymore. 
I know letting him go is a hard decision to make because we all love our dogs so much but he is suffering.
I see you haven't posted an update in a few days.
Sendings hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Rocky18 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I know I promised to keep you all updated, but I have been, well, too upset.

First of all, thank you all so much, for all the help, suggestions and support that you all gave. I cannot thank you enough for your advises, for they proved to be the most useful.

But Rocky will, from 27/10/2011, 1:10 pm, live only in our memories.

I did not have to decide on anything to be done to him. He left us on his own.
We kept him on drip on 26th. We saw improvement, so did the vet, and that raised our hopes. But just a few moments after the clock struck twelve, his health deteriorated drastically. He pooped thrice, all black. And then, his breaths got strained. We offered him water, but he hardly had any. By the morning, he barely moved. We called the vet, he asked us to keep him on an inclined platform, with his head and chest at a little higher level than the rest of his body. This, he said, might help with the strained breathing. But, on asking if he was to be given any medication, he simply said, just let him be. We understood. Just after some time, he looked at Mom, stretched himself awfully bad, and then he started shivering, and his tongue shriveled up, went in and then he stretched again, and then his heartbeat subsided. He died in our hands. Laying there, he looked as perfect as ever, with just the problem that he wasn't breathing.

He broke our hearts, and he left.

We still can't believe he has gone.

All of us keep seeing flashes of him where he usually sat.

Again, thank you everybody for all your invaluable suggestions.
I am writing this, so that it proves to be a useful lesson for every dog-owner out there. If, at all, anything goes wrong with your dog, the first and the foremost thing that needs to be done is DIAGNOSIS. Do NOT rush to the medication part, it can go terribly wrong.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Iam so sorry for your loss. He is watching and waiting for you at the bridge . Rocky run free.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. But you really did the best you could. 
I don't know what the vet situation is like exactly in India, but it sounds like you really put forth alot of effort to save your dog. It must be hard when you hear of all the possible treatments or diagnostic tools that are available to others, but are inaccessible to you. But don't blame yourself for it. You gave him a good life, gave him the best treatment you could, and were with him till the end. Many pet owners world wide cannot say that they can do it.

Feel better.


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear this sad news. Take comfort in the fact that you tried everything to help your boy get well and also take comfort in the fact that you were there with him when he left you. I know how hard this is... I lost my sweet Jenny in July and I still look at her favorite places where she would lay hoping to see her there.
RIP Rocky.


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss. I hope you know he is in a better place now and not in any pain. My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.
:halogsd:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I know the pain is so great now but remember how much he loved you to the end. That was unconditional, the same way you loved him. Hugs.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss but he died with you at the end and that is a blessing to know he knew you were with him. I think he held on until the very end so he could be with you when he passed.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am also so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Rocky18 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone.. for all your support..
You people are wonderful..


----------

